# WHS UPNP media server



## spudy12 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just a quickie, wondering what the media side of WHS 2011 was like? for example streaming over UPNP and DLNA and transcoding in realtime? Support for large .mkv files? and avi etc? anyone any personal experiences? 

Many thanks

Spud


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I haven't tried WHS myself,but being this is a relatively
general site,you might post your question on a site 
that is a bit more specific to your question.
I use.......
http://thegreenbutton.tv/forums/
and
http://experts.windows.com/frms/windows_entertainment_and_connected_home/f/87.aspx?Sort=Active&PageIndex=1
These sites are not just media center specific but
try to cover all aspects of home media.


----------

